# Can Iodine 10% be used instead of 7% for naval dip



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Just going through my cupboards - I know they are different, but does anyone know if I can just use Iodine 10% spray solution for dipping cords on newborns? Or do I have to buy the 7%?

Thanks!!


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

All I use is the 10% so I don't think it's an issue!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Actually, the veterinarians here have told me not to even use 7% iodine dip. It's too harsh and can burn the tissues causing distress and infection. I use a pretty blue Betadine solution that they sell for very little.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

All we use is an herbal solution and it works great...there are lots of things you can use for cords


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The key to cords is to get them to dry up as soon as possible, otherwise, they are like an open straw- letting bacteria into the body of the newborn kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would use it, can be diluted, so not as strong. I use the 7% with no issues.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Iodine actually helps to dry the cord out as it dries. Use what you have. Or water it down a bit as suggested.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks all! Will water it down some to be safe. I lost 2 kids this year believed to be naval ill so want to be sure to do whatever I can.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Before the meth heads got our iodine banned, we would use the normal stuff on the cords and never had an issue. The problem with the new less % stuff, you have to use it several more times cause it doesnt work as good. Mama's can lick it right off, wears off fast. lol I remember the stains from the old iodine. Belly's of kids, mama's faces...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, watering it down some is safe. Don't dilute too much though.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would use alcohol rather than water to dilute it. Like suck up 7 cc of Iodine and mix with 3 cc of alcohol to make 7%. Water might prevent the cord from drying and alcohol is an ingredient in the blue mix I use.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I dilute it in a small bottle, then put a bit of rubbing alcohol in it. Then dip.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks all!!


----------



## fcdairygoats (Jun 24, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> I would use it, can be diluted, so not as strong. I use the 7% with no issues.


I use the 7% as well.


----------

